# What's the script with handing in notice on a zero hour contract?



## heinous seamus (Jun 28, 2013)

The last shift they've given me is on Thursday. They'll be preparing the next rota just now though. Can I just say in my notice that Thursday will be my last day?


----------



## snadge (Jun 28, 2013)

Get the info in writing and walk away, there is nothing the dole can do to stop payments, zero hour contracts work both ways if you have a suitable excuse.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 28, 2013)

You don't _need_ to give any notice at all.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 29, 2013)

snadge said:


> Get the info in writing and walk away, there is nothing the dole can do to stop payments, zero hour contracts work both ways if you have a suitable excuse.


I didn't think that zero hour contracts even need an excuse.

"I'm not coming in tomorrow or ever again, here's my resignation letter, please get HR to send through any paperwork required."


----------



## OneStrike (Jun 29, 2013)

My employers are effectively zero hours but do promise 37.5 in the contract.  For them it is a weeks notice.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 29, 2013)

You ought still to have a contract that specifies something.  I have a part time job that's on an "as required" basis, but a week's notice either way is on paper. 

In the absence of anything else, I'd say a week.  It's better to leave on good terms if possible.

Are they likely to expect you to work Friday / next weekend as well?  especially after you give notice?

And also depends what the terms of your contract are in respect of you being available when it suits them.  If it's the sort of deal where each time they want you to do a day's work they ask "can you do X day?" then you're within your rights to say "no" to anything after Thursday.

If it's the sort of contract where they expect you to be available all the time but promise sod all, then my gut reaction is balls to them anyway.  (that does not constitute legal advice) - is there custom and practice in this workplace of people not being able to do something they have been rostered to do, e.g. because they have another casual employer who asked first?

There is some case law of individuals being sued for failing to honour the notice period in their contract, but it's pretty rare, and the employer would have to show a clearly identifiable financial loss arising as a result of someone walking out.  At (what sounds like) casual work level, I don't think they would have the slightest chance of a case.  (again, not legal advice.)


----------

